# vid on how to work you upper & lower pec



## Mr P (Apr 23, 2012)

http://youtu.be/DeRfIR1NnyI


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 23, 2012)

You a scooby fan? I love him. No bullshit from that guy.. Ever. Only thing I don't agree with him on is egg yolks.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Apr 23, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> You a scooby fan? I love him. No bullshit from that guy.. Ever. Only thing I don't agree with him on is egg yolks.



scooby is the man ! I think he is a bit strange but his techniques work well. I love how he has weights hanging from the ceiling and on encyclopedias, glad there still is a use for them lol


----------



## Mr P (Apr 23, 2012)

lol, I pick a few tips from him so I guess it makes me a fan


----------



## Lulu66 (May 6, 2012)

Im so getting me one of them sombreros and wearing it to the gym. Kindof weird guy but great info tnx


----------



## coltmc4545 (May 6, 2012)

I like him but I think he should spend less time on chest and do some shrugs.


----------

